# [Wet Thumb Forum]-How to choose lights



## Tarpals (Feb 18, 2004)

I have no idea yet how to choose lights.
I know that the LFS charges big $ for aquarium lights and even BIGGER $ for plant tank lights.

I have a couple of Malawi Biotopes – rocks, rocks and more rocks so my lighting preference has never been towards growing things but rather viewing.

Now I want to set up a 15g low tech natural plant tank with mostly dwarf plant species. I am hoping to run it on a power-head driven sponge filter, but I am a loss for lights.

Will these work?
Philips 
13 Watt 10000 Hr. Compact Fluorescent 
Warm White. 825 lumens. 10,000 average hour life.
Replaces 40 watt Incandescent. 7 in. overall length.
Mfg #PL-S 13W/27 

At my local Big Box store I have found twin bulb compact fluorescent work lights for under $20. But have no Idea what bulb they come with or if the 13w will work in them. Is this even the right way to go - - the LFS wants over $100 for a twin compact fluorescent fixture.


----------



## Tarpals (Feb 18, 2004)

I have no idea yet how to choose lights.
I know that the LFS charges big $ for aquarium lights and even BIGGER $ for plant tank lights.

I have a couple of Malawi Biotopes – rocks, rocks and more rocks so my lighting preference has never been towards growing things but rather viewing.

Now I want to set up a 15g low tech natural plant tank with mostly dwarf plant species. I am hoping to run it on a power-head driven sponge filter, but I am a loss for lights.

Will these work?
Philips 
13 Watt 10000 Hr. Compact Fluorescent 
Warm White. 825 lumens. 10,000 average hour life.
Replaces 40 watt Incandescent. 7 in. overall length.
Mfg #PL-S 13W/27 

At my local Big Box store I have found twin bulb compact fluorescent work lights for under $20. But have no Idea what bulb they come with or if the 13w will work in them. Is this even the right way to go - - the LFS wants over $100 for a twin compact fluorescent fixture.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Yes, those Compact Fluorescents should work, but the light will be pretty yellow. The "Warm White" bulbs are usually in the 3000-4000K rating range. BigAlsonline may be a good solution for finding different bulbs for your fixtures.

I just saw that this is your first post, welcome to the AB boards!

Best,
Phil

/masthead-refined-mini.jpg


----------



## nativeplanter (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Tarpals!

I just wired up my first homemade hood/canopy. I must say that it was really easy. A friend gave me some ballasts, I bought the sockets and bulbs, built the wood top (with nothing but a circular saw and drill) and wired it. I've wired other things before (like a ceiling fan and lightswitches), but this was my first foray into fluorescents. It really, really isn't hard if you know how to use tools at all.

If you want to use non-compact fluorescent bulbs (which have a wider range of colors), you can go to the store and buy a cheap light kit, like one for under a kitchen cabinet. Then you can either put it into a home-made hood as-is, or you can take it apart and put the ballast and sockets into your hood by themselves. This is a good option if you want to cram more lights into the hood than would fit with the original fixture (like I do - I put 4 bulbs in mine).

I've learned that there is nothing mysterious nor really complicated about fluorescent lights. I hate the way anything with the word "Aquarium" on it costs a fortune, and I've started making my own stuff. I just yesterday built a sump filter using a trash can, pot for pond plants (with the little holes all over), and batting for quilts as the filter media. I bought hoses (bilge pump hoses bend quite nicely) and fixtures for the water at Lowe's - some are fixtures for outside sprinkler systems. The only "aquarium" thing I bought was the pump. I think I spent about $30 on this setup, and a commercial "wet-dry" filter can cost about $300. I have mine set up so that it isn't wet-dry (the filter media is below the water surface in the sump, so it doesn't trickle), but I can change it back and forth if I want by raising the pot.

Anyway, I know this isn't what you were asking about, I think I'm just proud of myself. But look at forums that have DIY sections and lighting sections, and you can figure out how to do a lot of this yourself at lower cost. A site I like is www.plantedtank.net - they have good DIY and lighting forums.

Good luck!

-Laura


----------



## imported_Piscesgirl (Feb 19, 2004)

Well, if you are planning to go low-light, why don't you try the natural light near a window that Diana Walstad advocates? She can probably give you a good idea of how to make it work, and best of all -- it's free light!


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Tarpals:
> I have no idea yet how to choose lights.
> I know that the LFS charges big $ for aquarium lights and even BIGGER $ for plant tank lights.


In a natural tank with plants, getting decent lighting will be your biggest expense. The money I've saved buy using cheap filtration and soil substrates goes towards lighting.

Your tank is fairly small, it could do very well if the tank is near a window. If it isn't, I think that you'll have problems growing plants using a 13 watt bulb over a 15 gal tank.

Also, if you want to grow plants naturally, you need a soil layer under the gravel. You'll need to match that with decent lighting.

Diana Walstad


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

what kind of lighting do yall use? 

What are your thoughts about shoplights? or are there better solutions to be had at home depot or lowes?


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I use a 55w PC over my 20high and it does VERY well.

/masthead-refined-mini.jpg


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

hi phil, what plants have you successfully grown in this tank...and what are your other parameters?


----------



## Tarpals (Feb 18, 2004)

Thank you all for your responses to my post.

I have two aluminum bell-reflector fixtures that I am planning on suspending above this tank. They take your standard type threaded light bulb. I have also found a spiral Compact Fluorescent "Daylight" (5100k) bulb at my local BB. 
Basically these lights:
https://secure.tcinternet.net/buylighting/shoppingcart/CFL_15000_hour.html

Am I right in assuming that two of these should work?

David.


----------



## JohnArgentina (Jun 14, 2003)

Hi, if you can read spanish, a well know argentine aquarist did some research work about what kind of light is the right one.You can get the article here : 
Light in the Planted Aquarium
If you prefer the easy way







, at the end of the article there are some sample solutions to diferent aquarium setups.
Greetings from the south, Juan.-


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Tarpals:
> Thank you all for your responses to my post.
> ...


Hello David,

I don't see any reason why the lighting setup you've described won't work. That much light over a 15 gal should be pretty effective.

Aquatic plants are fairly adaptable.

Diana Walstad


----------



## Ger (May 5, 2004)

David, are you considering 2 13w bulbs? I'm not aware of the light requirements for the dwarf plants you have in mind, but I would like to know why you aren't considering the higher wattage (> 20w) bulbs? Are you interested in supplementing with CO2?

I have a 55w PC (5000 degree K) over my 15 gallon (CO2 supplemented). One thing I considered when selecting my light was CRI. Ultimately, this may not be an important factor to consider, but I didn't want to deal with off-color casts to my plants and fish. At one point I swapped the 55 watt out for a 36 watt 6700K light, and the difference in plant growth was noticeably slower (wish I could say the same about the hair algae...).

-- Gerry.


----------



## Leopardess (Mar 14, 2004)

I would just like to include a link for www.ahsupply.com. I think they've got some of the best kits running that are readily available and not badly priced either! I've got 2 36w kits from them (arrived within three days of placing online order) and any lights I plan to buy in the future will probably be from them. I will warn, however, that you need a drill and some very basic knowledge of wiring as they do not come preassembled.

Click here to see my tanks!


----------



## Tarpals (Feb 18, 2004)

Ok... 
The new tank on day two.....

15g
2x 27w Compact Fluorescent "Daylight" bulbs
1.5" potting soil
1" to 2" Flourite gravel

Cyperus Helferi - rear right
Cryptocoryne wendtii "brown" - left centre
Hygrophila corymbosa "compact" - center 
Anubias barteri "nana" - on driftwood right & left 
Glossostigma elatinoides - carpet

David...










Or here....
http://community.webshots.com/photo/126320364/127664495NZFztc
....I can not figure out how to post pic.










[This message was edited by Tarpals on Thu March 25 2004 at 09:10 AM.]


----------

